# Sampling for a Job



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

Hope everyone is well. I just got done with these samples today for a cabinet maker who's making a kitchen island for his clients. 

White Primer, Sherwin Williams urbane bronze, then top coated with Devines Paprika (our SW tints all of Divines colors). Sanded down between coats then finished with Rudd Satin lacquer.

Thoughts?? Techniques you guys use to achieve a similar finish?

Bonus pictures of the infamous golden oak cabinets that I repaired and also sprayed with Rudd while it was in the pump, shot with Titan FF308


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

The first set looks interesting. Never have had to come up with that type of finsih so absolutly no ideas on how to do it differently or better.

Did you have to redo much of the oak cabinet doors? We see so many of those things I can practically bid them in my sleep. Many that we do have significant issues due to general wear and tear or water damage, especially if located below sinks. The ones you are showing look great.


----------



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

Similar to these cabinets, it's an aged painted look. The doors came to me chipped and dinged, and there was dust in the previous lacquer layer. I sanded all the flats down, stained them, then put 3 coats on them.


----------



## MurphysPaint (Nov 23, 2015)

Nice look. Looks like different sanding techniques between the two samples? What were they? And what product?


Murph


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

In the first pic, not sure if it was purposely given the un-uniform look via sanding, or if something else is going on there, but it sure looks like the edges are all burned through.

Since I'm not clear on what look you were trying to achieve, the only recommendation I'd make is to round off your edges slightly. It took me way too many years to realize that having a perfectly crisp edge is NOT a good thing. It will become the weakest link in the chain, since very little product is actually on that edge. It's usually the first area that really shows signs of extreme wear, especially on darker stained or toned pieces.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

While watching a Netflix series called The Crown, I noticed that the doors and trim were distressed similar to the one in this thread. At first, I thought the set director intended for it to look old and worn for the period (1950's), but this was supposed to be the Queens residence. The distressed look was apparently a high style back then.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Are you using paint or chalk paint? We have done a few of both then gave them the aged look.


----------



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

I am unsure what to call the look, distressed, worn painted cabinets, I am not sure. I was sent this picture of a table and told to get it close. I used the same sanding techniques to each of the pieces with different grits, the bigger board is poplar which the cabinets are being built out of and the smaller piece is mdf which is the center of the doors.

I used Emerald paint for the base coat and top coat. I only had white primer so that's the third color to scratch into, they may change the primer color to a brown so it would be red topcoat, bronze base coat, and brown primer. 

I was a little too hard on the edges, there is a little bit of the poplar showing.


----------

